# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  A do të ketë luftë me Turqinë?

## LuLiKraS

Ballkani si pjes stabilizimi Europ Atlanik ka nje qellim zhvillimin dhe kordinimin e prjekteve thelbesore per vitet ne vazhdim.
 Si mendoni do te kemi nje lufte me Turqin perseri ?


  Turqia eshte ne rrezik sepse armiqet e saj tani jan stabile dhe dita e dites po fuqizohen behet fjale per SHQIPERIN , KOSOVEN,MALIN E ZI, AUSTRO HUNGARIA,BOSNEN, GREQIN , SERBIN , BULGARIN  ETJ.

  Si mendon do te behen keto Shtet bashk ndonje her dhe disa shtet tjtera per te pushtuar Shtetin me te madhe ne EU.

 Armiqet e veret i ka Turqia Shqiptaret sepse vetem Shqiptaret kan pasur pasoja te madhe dhe humbje ne njerz dhe ne Teritore.

 Kurse per Slavet Turqia ka qen nje mike sepse ju ka dhen toka , ju ka mundesuar te zhvillohen ekonomikish etj.

 Behet fjale ne Maqedonin kur ne Prilepi i Sotshem ishte i Banura 100 per 100% me Shqiptare u maskaruan nga Turqit sepse Slavet ju ofruan Vajza te bukura....
 Si do qe te jet nga nje Amerik i cili pushtoj Tokat Ilire ishm humbes ne dhe te tjteret por si qdo her pasojat jan ndire me shume tek ne.

 Sa mendoni se Ballkani Stabil Demokraik ka nje qellim Zhvillimin e luftave te reja :

* Behet fjale me ke do te kemi lufta te reja? do te jet TURIQIA?*

*Nese kjo lufte do te zhvillohet do te perkrahet nga shume shtete te botes si pershembull:*

* Amerika , Italia , Izraeli , Franca , Gjermania , Brazili , Spanja , Portugalia , etj etj...* ( do te thot nga shtetet katolike dhe ortodokse perkrahja nuk do te mungoj 100 per 100%.[/B]

 Une rasishte shikova harten dhe mendova per lufta te reja dhe me shkoj mendja tek Turqia dhe shtete ballkanike pash se turuqia kishte armiqet e saj ne paqe.

----------


## xani1

> Ballkani si pjes stabilizimi Europ Atlanik ka nje qellim zhvillimin dhe kordinimin e prjekteve thelbesore per vitet ne vazhdim.
>  Si mendoni do te kemi nje lufte me Turqin perseri ?
> 
> 
>   Turqia eshte ne rrezik sepse armiqet e saj tani jan stabile dhe dita e dites po fuqizohen behet fjale per SHQIPERIN , KOSOVEN,MALIN E ZI, AUSTRO HUNGARIA,BOSNEN, GREQIN , SERBIN , BULGARIN  ETJ.
> 
>   Si mendon do te behen keto Shtet bashk ndonje her dhe disa shtet tjtera per te pushtuar Shtetin me te madhe ne EU.
> 
>  Armiqet e veret i ka Turqia Shqiptaret sepse vetem Shqiptaret kan pasur pasoja te madhe dhe humbje ne njerz dhe ne Teritore.
> ...


Po më vjen keq të ta them, por gati asnjë fjalë nuk e ke shkruar sipas drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe.

----------


## gloreta

Aman keto tema, lufte ketu lufte atje, aty e keni mendjen ju cfare shkruajne lajmet.

Bota armature luftarake ka sa te duash.

Temat per lufte jane tema qe te bejne per te vjelle.

----------


## iktuus

_hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaahah.
Kjo eshte barcaleta me e famshme  qe kam  degjuar ndonjehere.
  mqs  ra fjala   po luft me shpata  thua ti  me?_

----------


## Vuqtrnali

hahahahahahahhaha mos je flejtun rastesisht lulikras

ishalla nuk do te kemi luft me turqit, se komplet ballkanin ta bon shkurm e hi.

----------


## land

> Ballkani si pjes stabilizimi Europ Atlanik ka nje qellim zhvillimin dhe kordinimin e prjekteve thelbesore per vitet ne vazhdim.
>  Si mendoni do te kemi nje lufte me Turqin perseri ?
> 
> 
>   Turqia eshte ne rrezik sepse armiqet e saj tani jan stabile dhe dita e dites po fuqizohen behet fjale per SHQIPERIN , KOSOVEN,MALIN E ZI, AUSTRO HUNGARIA,BOSNEN, GREQIN , SERBIN , BULGARIN  ETJ.
> 
>   Si mendon do te behen keto Shtet bashk ndonje her dhe disa shtet tjtera per te pushtuar Shtetin me te madhe ne EU.
> 
>  Armiqet e veret i ka Turqia Shqiptaret sepse vetem Shqiptaret kan pasur pasoja te madhe dhe humbje ne njerz dhe ne Teritore.
> ...


WTF

turqia esht shtet ne nato,USA RULES. apo nuk e ke marre vesh ti?

----------


## HEN-RI

> Ballkani si pjes stabilizimi Europ Atlanik ka nje qellim zhvillimin dhe kordinimin e prjekteve thelbesore per vitet ne vazhdim.
>  Si mendoni do te kemi nje lufte me Turqin perseri ?
> 
> 
>   Turqia eshte ne rrezik sepse armiqet e saj tani jan stabile dhe dita e dites po fuqizohen behet fjale per SHQIPERIN , KOSOVEN,MALIN E ZI, AUSTRO HUNGARIA,BOSNEN, GREQIN , SERBIN , BULGARIN  ETJ.
> 
>   Si mendon do te behen keto Shtet bashk ndonje her dhe disa shtet tjtera per te pushtuar Shtetin me te madhe ne EU.
> 
>  Armiqet e veret i ka Turqia Shqiptaret sepse vetem Shqiptaret kan pasur pasoja te madhe dhe humbje ne njerz dhe ne Teritore.
> ...


*       Te pakten ( sipas kend veshtrimit tim) Turiqia na ka mbeshtetur politikisht dhe ushtarakisht,ka pothuajse nje merite ne pavaresine e shqiperise 1912.
Armiqte legjendare te shqipes jane; SERBIA dhe GREQIA.     *

----------


## Station

> *       Te pakten ( sipas kend veshtrimit tim) Turiqia na ka mbeshtetur politikisht dhe ushtarakisht,ka pothuajse nje merite ne pavaresine e shqiperise 1912.
> Armiqte legjendare te shqipes jane; SERBIA dhe GREQIA.     *


Turqia ka nje merite vertet, na ka mbajtur 500 vjete mbrapa botes. :ngerdheshje: 
Por sot eshte nje vend mik i yni dhe nuk ka asnje aresye qe ne te bejme lufte me Turqine.
Hapsi i temes ka pire shum wiski pa akull dhe ja ka futur kot. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

> Turqia ka nje merite vertet, na ka mbajtur 500 vjete mbrapa botes.
> Por sot eshte nje vend mik i yni dhe nuk ka asnje aresye qe ne te bejme lufte me Turqine.
> Hapsi i temes ka pire shum wiski pa akull dhe ja ka futur kot.



Pikes i ke rene, ashtu eshte.

----------


## AnaH_M

nuk di pse disa njerez hapin tema per te trajtuar nje ceshtje,dhe ne mbrendin e temes kruhen ne ceshtjet fetare.......dhe pa pik turpi thot shqiperia armik me te madh ka turqin.......a ke lexuar ti dicka per raportet e ketyre dy shteteve prej me heret apo te esht ngulitur ne kok sundimi osman dhe me te je verbuar......mos i shiqoni gjerat me syze

----------


## HEN-RI

> Turqia ka nje merite vertet, na ka mbajtur 500 vjete mbrapa botes.
> Por sot eshte nje vend mik i yni dhe nuk ka asnje aresye qe ne te bejme lufte me Turqine.
> Hapsi i temes ka pire shum wiski pa akull dhe ja ka futur kot.


* Te pakten nuk te asimiloi ne 500 vjet pushtim te laa te flisje gjuhen tende,jo si greqia ne 20 vjetet e fundit nuk la emigrante shqiptare pa i nderruar emrin...lere pastaj kemi dhe nje peshkop ne krye te kishes autoqefae...llogarit ti ne 20 vjet sa dem te ka bere greqia.....*

----------


## ximi_abedini

turqia me shqiptaret nuk do ket luft kurrrrrrrrrrr sepse eshte miku me i madh i shqiptarve dhe ne turqi jetojn me se shumti shqiptare mbi 6 milion flasin shqip ndersa 1 e 3 e popullsis turke jan me prejardhje shqiptare edhe gjenerali turk eshte me prejardhje shqiptare andaj mos kini frik

une kam shpres ne turqin sepse nese amerika peson disfat ather i vetmi shtet qe do mbroj kosoven eshte shqiperia dhe turqia nese nuk ndryshojn qeverit aktuale

----------


## AnaH_M

erdogani esht burr dhe ai kur premton nuk kthen prapa

e pat car pritje i beri hashimit- plus asaj turqia gjithmon esht mbeshtetese e kosoves

----------


## blueton

> Turqia ka nje merite vertet, na ka mbajtur 500 vjete mbrapa botes.
> Por sot eshte nje vend mik i yni dhe nuk ka asnje aresye qe ne te bejme lufte me Turqine.
> Hapsi i temes ka pire shum wiski pa akull dhe ja ka futur kot.


hahah kur ka qene shqiperia nen turqine ka qene komplet shtet kur turqia u largua nga ballkani hienat evropjane e coptuan shqiperine, 

pastaj cili shtet qe nuk ka qene nen turqine ate koha ka qene i perparuar???

pastaj te beje lufte shqiperia me truqine,,, njejte sikur me thene te luaje shqiperia ne finale te KB me brazilin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## CERMENIKASI

Turqit s'pari shikojne interesin e tyne

Greket s'pari shikojne interesin e tyne

Sllavet s'pari shikojne interesin e tyne

Shqiptaret s'pari NUK e shikojne interesin e tyne

----------


## blueton

> Turqit s'pari shikojne interesin e tyne
> 
> Greket s'pari shikojne interesin e tyne
> 
> Sllavet s'pari shikojne interesin e tyne
> 
> Shqiptaret s'pari NUK e shikojne interesin e tyne


sipas teje interesin e kujt e shiqojne shqiptaret???

----------


## LuLiKraS

Mire une shof se kam ber disa gabime trejteshkrimore sepse kam shkruar shpejt dhe kam ngatrruar po lem me kaq problemi drejtshkrimore. 

 Ju thoni se Turqia ka qen mike e Shqiptarve. Mire ateher ku mbeten tokat ILIRE:



 Ky postim nuk ka te bej me qeshtje fetare aspak sepse une se pari jam *MUSLIMAN dhe BESOJ NE ISLAM.*

Ta lem fen anash ne tek tem.

 Tani shof shume Shqiptare se e duan "Turqin", keto thojza i qita sepes gati sa spo bie Emeri "Turqi".


 Me tregoni dikush nga ju ku na mbeten tokat? dhe kur na u morren tokat?

Toka Came na eshte marr pas iku Turqia te gjitha tokat tjtera na jan marr kur ishte turqia.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ballkani si pjes stabilizimi Europ Atlanik ka nje qellim zhvillimin dhe kordinimin e prjekteve thelbesore per vitet ne vazhdim.
>  Si mendoni do te kemi nje lufte me Turqin perseri ?
> 
> 
>   Turqia eshte ne rrezik sepse armiqet e saj tani jan stabile dhe dita e dites po fuqizohen behet fjale per SHQIPERIN , KOSOVEN,MALIN E ZI, AUSTRO HUNGARIA,BOSNEN, GREQIN , SERBIN , BULGARIN  ETJ.
> 
>   Si mendon do te behen keto Shtet bashk ndonje her dhe disa shtet tjtera per te pushtuar Shtetin me te madhe ne EU.
> 
>  Armiqet e veret i ka Turqia Shqiptaret sepse vetem Shqiptaret kan pasur pasoja te madhe dhe humbje ne njerz dhe ne Teritore.
> ...


Mendoj,jemi qe jemi;pse mos ti bim njiher edhe Ausrto-Hungaris...

----------


## LuLiKraS

Une e di se kjo tem eshte dashur te hapet pas 100 vitesh sepse ateher do ishte diskutim ne kohen e duhur.
_ Gjendja momentale postim i durur ne kohen e pa durur._


* 1. Turqia nuk ka ndihmu Kosoven e as Europa po veq mirte e  AMERIKES SHTE DHE PIK E DIM MIRE NE KUSH ESHTE EUROPA.*
*2. Po me qeshehet kur shof mendimet e disa pjesmarrsve.*
*3. Po qka me ben te quditem kur lexoj se thuani se Turqia ka ndihmuar Kosoven dhe Shqiperin.*

 Tani nuk kuptoj kur vie punane Televizione Gjergj Kastriotin Skenderbe ju e publikoni ne Video si hero anti Turk...
 Tani me keto mesazhe ju me beni te dyshoj mos Historia e Skenderbeut eshte nje prall...
 Harta ilire - nje piktur qe nuk ka egzituar as dhe nje her me pare.

*KU MBET ILIRIA  KUSH E THEU ATE KU MBETEN TOKAT*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Une e di se kjo tem eshte dashur te hapet pas 100 vitesh sepse ateher do ishte diskutim ne kohen e durur. 
> * Gjendja momentale postim i durur ne kohen e pa durur.*
> * 1. Turqia nuk ka ndihmu Kosoven po AMERIKA.*
> *2. Po me qeshehet kur shof mendimet e disa pjesmarrsve.*
> *3. Po qka me ben te quditem kur lexoj se thuani se Turqia ka ndihmuar Kosoven dhe Shqiperin.*
> 
>  Tani nuk kuptoj kur vie punane Televizione Gjergj Kastriotin Skenderbe ju e publikoni ne Video si hero anti Turk...
>  Tani me keto mesazhe ju me beni te dyshoj mos Historia e Skenderbeut eshte nje prall...
>  Harta ILIRE mos ishte nje skic e nje itelektuali Shqiptare te asaj kohe.


Ka luftuar dhe Pirro me Italjon;si thuj,tja kercasim njeher dhe Italis....

----------

